#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Ригпа. Согьял Ринпоче.

## Lanky

Друзья, в моем городе открылся центр Ригпа, 
прежде чем посетить его, хотел бы узнать ваше мнение, что это и как это.  :Smilie: 
Мог бы набрать в поисковике, но предпочитаю мнение реальных, или по буддийски условно реальных, людей.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Друзья, в моем городе открылся центр Ригпа, 
> прежде чем посетить его, хотел бы узнать ваше мнение, что это и как это. 
> Мог бы набрать в поисковике, но предпочитаю мнение реальных, или по буддийски условно реальных, людей.


Отличный центр! Посещала ретриты с Согьялом Ринпоче, которые они организовывали, когда жила в Амстердаме.
Очень мечтаю, чтоб и в России эта организация заработала.

----------

Lanky (02.03.2011), Алексей Каверин (14.02.2012), Дордже (14.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

У Согьяла Ринпоче есть центр в Ирландии, он учитель моего старшего брата.

----------

Lanky (02.03.2011), Алексей Каверин (14.02.2012)

----------


## Lanky

"Ригпа (тиб. rig pa; санскр. видья) - термин свойственный дзогчену (дзогчен - это наивысшее, самое глубокое учение Будды Шакьямуни; его санскритское название - ати-йога, или махасандха. слово дзогчен (rdzogs chen) - тибетское и означает "великая завершенность" или "великое совершенство". Ригпа - сознание, свободное от неведения и двойственного восприятия; это ум будды, исконная мудрость, пробужденность, пробужденная осознанность. Ригпа подразумевает нашу активную, но расслабленную пробужденность, сияющую внутри и лучащуюся наружу как энергия знания-праджни. Ригпа лежит в основе нашей способности мыслить. Саморожденное ригпа естественно присутствует, и эта внутренняя основа - всеобъединяющее чистое присутствие - предшествует возникновению любой двойственности. когда ум проявляет свою яркость и ясность, возникает энергия ригпа. Это и есть осознанность. Если расслабиться в этой игре энергии ригпа, наша способность понимать расширяется, а сострадание естественно возрастает. Ригпа осуществляется без усилий и возникает само собой. Оно непрерывно и беспредельно. Оно нематериально, природа его бытия полностью прозрачна. Прозрачное ригпа постигает все непосредственно благодаря высшей ясности, не обремененной формой и понятиями. Именно поэтому прямое восприятие прозрачно. Прозрачная непосредственность ума, его естественное состояние, - едина, интуитивна и недвойственна. Эта пробужденная осознанность и есть ригпа."

Т.е это метод ?

----------

Шуньшунь (29.09.2018)

----------


## Аньезка

Ригпа - просто название организации. Такое же как "Дзогчен-община" или "Алмазный путь". Преподают там методы школы Нингма, к которой принадлежит Ринпоче.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011)

----------


## Secundus

> "_Ригпа (тиб. rig pa; санскр. видья) - термин ..."_Т.е это метод ?


говоря дзэнским языком это буддовость, татхагата, Изначальный ум, наше лицо до нашего рождения...

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.02.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

О Согьяле Ринпоче - самое положительное мнение. Посещайте смело. Моя мечта - чтобы его центр появился в Украине.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (02.03.2011), Дордже (02.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Согьял Ринпоче - хороший аутентичный учитель. Я был как-то на его ретрите - довольно прямолинейный учитель и эго своих учеников явно не сильно жалеет  :Smilie: . Хотя, меня как-то не особо тянет к "буддийским организациям" - типа Ригпа, ДО, АП - я себя там не очень уютно чувствую - хоть и уважаю учителей, которые их организовали. Но это дело вкуса.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2012), Сергей Ч (02.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

Встретил инфу про какой-то 'Sex Scandal' с участием Ринпоче.  :Mad:   :Frown: 
Кто-то знает, хоть опровержения были?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> "Ригпа (тиб. rig pa; санскр. видья) - термин свойственный дзогчену (дзогчен - это наивысшее, самое глубокое учение Будды Шакьямуни; его санскритское название - ати-йога, или махасандха. слово дзогчен (rdzogs chen) - тибетское и означает "великая завершенность" или "великое совершенство". Ригпа - сознание, свободное от неведения и двойственного восприятия; это ум будды, исконная мудрость, пробужденность, пробужденная осознанность. Ригпа подразумевает нашу активную, но расслабленную пробужденность, сияющую внутри и лучащуюся наружу как энергия знания-праджни. Ригпа лежит в основе нашей способности мыслить. Саморожденное ригпа естественно присутствует, и эта внутренняя основа - всеобъединяющее чистое присутствие - предшествует возникновению любой двойственности. когда ум проявляет свою яркость и ясность, возникает энергия ригпа. Это и есть осознанность. Если расслабиться в этой игре энергии ригпа, наша способность понимать расширяется, а сострадание естественно возрастает. Ригпа осуществляется без усилий и возникает само собой. Оно непрерывно и беспредельно. Оно нематериально, природа его бытия полностью прозрачна. Прозрачное ригпа постигает все непосредственно благодаря высшей ясности, не обремененной формой и понятиями. Именно поэтому прямое восприятие прозрачно. Прозрачная непосредственность ума, его естественное состояние, - едина, интуитивна и недвойственна. Эта пробужденная осознанность и есть ригпа."
> 
> Т.е это метод ?


Основа, путь и плод




> О Согьяле Ринпоче - самое положительное мнение. Посещайте смело. Моя мечта - чтобы его центр появился в Украине.


Хорошо.




> Встретил инфу про какой-то 'Sex Scandal' с участием Ринпоче.  
> Кто-то знает, хоть опровержения были?


Смысле он был амечен в какихто сексуальных заморочках? Или непойму...
Так глядишь и Оранжевая Пресса появится.

А вообще что касается Ригпа, то как раз сегодня хотел брать инфу относительно трёхлетнего ретрита.

----------

Дондог (10.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Смысле он был амечен в какихто сексуальных заморочках?


Был. Неоднократно. И не только он. Сексуальные скандалы, как это не прискорбно, сопровождали(-ют) жизнь тибетским лам на Западе.




> *Best-selling Buddhist author accused of sexual abuse*
> 
> $10 million civil suit filed in Santa Cruz by a woman who says Sogyal Rinpoche, author of the Tibetan Book of Living and Dying, "coerced" her into an intimate relationship
> 
> By Don Lattin
> Special to the Free Press
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO -- With the blessings of the Dalai Lama, a group of American Buddhist women have launched a campaign to expose the alleged sexual misconduct of a prominent Tibetan lama and best-selling author.
> 
> ...





> В 1994 году Согьял Ринпоче был привлечён к ответственности по иску на сумму 10 млн. долларов США[16]. В исковом заявлении утверждалось, что он в течение многих лет использовал своё положение духовного наставника для вовлечения некоторых учениц в сексуальные отношения с ним. Исковое заявление включало обвинения в причинении эмоциональных страданий, нарушении фидуциарной обязанности, а также в оскорблениях и побоях[17][18]. Иск был урегулирован в досудебном порядке, но позднее появились схожие обвинения[19].
> 
> 16. Finnigan, Mary. "Sexual healing," The Guardian, 10th January 1995, p. 19
> 17. Lattin, Don. "Best-selling Buddhist author accused of sexual abuse." The San Francisco Free Press, 10 November 1994.
> 18. Brown, Mick. "The Precious One", Telegraph Magazine, 2 February 1995, pp.20-29.
> 19. Oakley Richard. "Shock at lama Sogyal Rinpoche's past: President McAleese distances herself from spiritual leader accused of abuse". The Sunday Times, July 4, 2009
> 
> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Ринпоче


P.S. Сладкая политкорректность как правило не дает выносить такие скандалы за пределы всяких организаций. Но об этом нужно говорить открыто. Иначе вред Дхарме и Сангхе будет неизмеримо большим.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.02.2012), Вантус (15.02.2012), Джигме (16.02.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Встретил инфу про какой-то 'Sex Scandal' с участием Ринпоче.
> Кто-то знает, хоть опровержения были?


Если не ошибаюсь, там ничего доказать не удалось. Такие скандалы (относительно "традиционных" тибетских лам, а не новоделов), как правило, заканчиваются ничем - обычно разваливаются в судах, или до них даже не доходят. Тем не менее, всегда найдутся любители испльзовать подобные вещи в своих целях и дискредитировать человека - мол, "нет дыма без огня". В результате обплевывают человека (учителя), вина которого перед законом никогда не была доказана.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2012), Сергей Хос (14.02.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Был. Неоднократно. И не только он. Сексуальные скандалы, как это не прискорбно, сопровождали(-ют) жизнь тибетским лам на Западе.


Интересно, что во всем представленном материале ни слова о доказательствах, сплошные allegedly.
В сухом остатке: дэвушка пришла к гуру за, типа, "духовными наставлениями", увидела его без штанов и со стаканом пива, но почему-то не ушла сразу, но оказалась с ним на диване.
А потом, 20 лет спустя, решила срубить на этом бабла и подала судебный иск. Видимо, разочаровалась в юношеских мечтах: раз просветления нет, так пусть хоть бабки.
Причем до суда эта разборка, как я понимаю, так и не дошла.

И что за охота грязь разливать по интернету?

----------

Wyrd (15.02.2012), Ydg (15.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.02.2012), Аньезка (14.02.2012), Вова Л. (14.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ещё раз, для тех, кто плохо прочитал или усвоил с первого раза:




> *With the blessings of the Dalai Lama*, a group of American Buddhist women have launched a campaign to expose the alleged sexual misconduct of a prominent Tibetan lama and best-selling author.


"*С благословения Далай-ламы* группа американских буддисток начала кампанию... (и т.п.)




> the Tibetan Buddhist leader told the Americans to "*always let people know when things are wrong. Put it in the newspapers* if you must do so."


"Тибетский лидер буддистов сказал американцам, что *всегда давайте людям знать о неправильных вещах. Помещайте это в газеты*..."

----------


## Алексей Каверин

В любом случае природа Будды от этого не пострадала.

----------

Дондог (10.03.2012), Шуньшунь (29.09.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "*С благословения Далай-ламы* группа американских буддисток начала кампанию... (и т.п.)
> "Тибетский лидер буддистов сказал американцам, что *всегда давайте людям знать о неправильных вещах. Помещайте это в газеты*..."


И что? Далай-лама благословил их обратиться в суд и высказать свои претензии публично. Сами претензии от этого более доказательнми не становятся. Далай-лама Согьяла ни в чем не обвиняет. В суде ничего не доказано.
В сухом остатке: некая дама утверждает, что увидела ламу без штанов и отправилась с ним на диван (причем по доброй воле). А потом потребовала за это денег (и, кстати, получила).
И что дальше?

----------

Дондог (10.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А дальше, дальше с каждым таким случаем накапливается "критическая масса", которая безвозвратно подрывает  у многих учеников доверие к Дхарме и к людям, которые ее дают. Даже без каких-либо судебных процессов.

----------

Джигме (16.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ... А дальше, дальше с каждым таким случаем накапливается "критическая масса", которая безвозвратно подрывает  у многих учеников доверие к Дхарме и к людям, которые ее дают. Даже без каких-либо судебных процессов.


Ага. и именно поэтому вы решили посмаковать лишний раз эти слухи. цель-то какая?

----------

Ydg (15.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Потрудитесь перечитать выше. 

Был задан вопрос: "были ли связаны с именем Согьяла Ринпоче сексуальные скандалы?". Я ответил: "были". 

Если бы вопрос стоял так: "Был ли привлечен в результате сексуальных скандалов Согьял Ринпоче к уголовной или административной ответственности?", то я бы ответил: "Нет".

А ессли честно, Согьял Ринпоче мне достаточно безразличен. "Смаковать" тут особо нечего (хороший оценочный термин подобран, ничего не скажешь). 

Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть лишь одно: политика сладенькой "поликорректности", априорной "святости" всех лам или монахов только на основании того, что они буддисты (или тибетцы) ни к чему хорошему не приведет. Как подтверждение: "святой" (в представлении многих присутствующих здесь) Тибет в буквальном смысле разорвало в клочья именно из-за такой политики умолчания и замалчивания острых накопившихся проблем. Допустим, при виде явной агрессии предпочитали делать вид, что "все в порядке" и тихо-мирно читали себе пуджи, вместо того, чтобы модернизировать армию и предпринимать другие шаги.

----------


## Аньезка

> ... А дальше, дальше с каждым таким случаем накапливается "критическая
>  масса", которая безвозвратно подрывает  у многих учеников доверие к Дхарме и к людям, которые ее дают. Даже без каких-либо судебных процессов.


А у любимого Вами Оле Нидала не накопилось ещё?

Согьял Ринпоче кстати не монах.

----------

Rushny (16.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Иван Денисов (14.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Как же много любителей "на затравку" подкинуть всем хорошо известную тему, а потом покричать на всю округу "холивар-холивар", призывая благосклонное ухо модераторов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Смаковать" тут особо нечего (хороший оценочный термин подобран, ничего не скажешь). 
> Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть лишь одно: политика сладенькой "поликорректности"


Хороший оценочный термин подобран, ничего не скажешь.
А в чем, собственно, проблема? Обязан лама будучи не монахом соблюдать целебат? не обязан.
Может человек, практикующий Тантру, выполнять сексуальные практики? может.
Обязательно ли у него должен быть только один партнер? нет, не обязательно (вспомните Падмасамбхаву).
И в чем проблема? ну захотела девушка поиграть в Ваджрайогиню, а потом европейский менталитет взял верх, и она обиделась, что не одна такая. "Я, говорит, была для него игрушкой":
 "At first I was flattered, and very open and trusting. He encouraged me to fall in love with him - but I realised he was toying with me. I noticed several other young, pretty women going in and out of his apartment
 А чего она хотела? замуж выйти? а не вышло - так хоть бабла срубить.
И что это обсуждать? лама-то в чем виноват?

----------

Rushny (16.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.02.2012), Аньезка (14.02.2012), Вова Л. (14.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть лишь одно: политика сладенькой "поликорректности", априорной "святости" всех лам или монахов только на основании того, что они буддисты (или тибетцы) ни к чему хорошему не приведет.


Вроде бы кто-то к этому призывает... Нужно только приводить факты, а не сплетни уровня "Жуликов в рясах" и все будут только за.

----------

Аньезка (14.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Нужно только приводить факты, а не сплетни уровня "Жуликов в рясах"





> *Источники:*
> 
> Finnigan, Mary. "Sexual healing," *The Guardian*, 10th January 1995, p. 19
> 
> Lattin, Don. "Best-selling Buddhist author accused of sexual abuse." *The San Francisco Free Press*, 10 November 1994.
> 
> Brown, Mick _[столь любимый тут многими за "хорошую, годную" книгу о "китайском" Кармапе автор]_. "The Precious One", *Telegraph Magazine*, 2 February 1995, pp.20-29.
> 
> Oakley Richard. "Shock at lama Sogyal Rinpoche's past: President McAleese distances herself from spiritual leader accused of abuse". *The Sunday Times*, July 4, 2009


А кем были когда-то опровергнуты доказательства, приведенные в "Жуликах в рясах"? Что-то я не припоминаю...

----------

Дондог (10.03.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А кем были когда-то опровергнуты доказательства, приведенные в "Жуликах в рясах"? Что-то я не припоминаю...


А кем были приведены доказательства, сочиненного в Жуликах? Что-то не припоминаю... Например, того, что Ситу Ринпоче или Аконг Ринпоче - работают на Компартию Китая, или доказательства того, что там было написано об окружении Тэнги Ринпоче? Чем подтверждены обвинения Калу Ринпоче? Ну и так далее...

----------

Rushny (16.02.2012), Аньезка (14.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Иван Денисов (14.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Так-так... Ну и что все-таки у нас с оценкой вышеприведенных источников?  :Smilie:  ... Тоже поди врут? Тоже сплетни? Любимый Мик Браун - враль?

Или оратор уже оседлал своего привычного конька обличения Карма Кагью и в полемическом запале их не заметил?  :Smilie: 




> Finnigan, Mary. "Sexual healing," The Guardian, 10th January 1995, p. 19
> 
> Lattin, Don. "Best-selling Buddhist author accused of sexual abuse." The San Francisco Free Press, 10 November 1994.
> 
> Brown, Mick [столь любимый тут многими за "хорошую, годную" книгу о "китайском" Кармапе автор]. "The Precious One", Telegraph Magazine, 2 February 1995, pp.20-29.
> 
> Oakley Richard. "Shock at lama Sogyal Rinpoche's past: President McAleese distances herself from spiritual leader accused of abuse". The Sunday Times, July 4, 2009

----------


## Вова Л.

> Так-так... Ну и что все-таки у нас с оценкой вышеприведенных источников?  ... Тоже поди врут? Тоже сплетни? Любимый Мик Браун - враль?


К сожалению, я не располагаю приведенными Вами книгами. Приведите, пожалуйста, цитаты, на которые Вы ссылаетесь.

----------

Иван Денисов (14.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Om Mani Padme Hum

Да будут чисты все те кто в чертоне поручают.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ТО, что пишет Согьял Ринпоче - совершенно отвечает Дхарме на мой взгляд. 

Но вот обычно буддийские учителя, монахи или нет, повода для таких толков стараются вообще не давать. Их слушают омраченные существа, а не очень чистая репутация буддийского учителя мешает и проповедованию Дхармы. 

Думаю, пиво, отсутствие штанов и диван практикантша не приврала. Он что, на мог себе нормальную партнершу найти и не выпускать наружу частную жизнь? 

Теперь только напрасно отвлекают этой всей мишурой от нормального прочтения его книг...

----------

Сергей Ч (15.02.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

"Скандал" и выеденного яйца не стоит. Я вот тоже летом у себя по хате без штанов хожу (ибо температура под 40 в тени у нас может месяцами стоять), могу и с пивом, и даже (о ужас!) диван имеется. И если ко мне зайдет хорошенькая "практикантша" буду только рад этому визиту ). Просто на западе отношение к интимным отношениям какое-то искаженное - либо полное пуританство и "неприкосновенность" либо пускаются в разврат и все тяжкие. Видимо столетия христианства убили в человеке простое и естественное к этому отношение.

----------

Alex (15.02.2012), Rushny (16.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А обеты мирянина Вы еще не давали? :Smilie: 

Полагаю, быть сходным по дивану, пиву, отсутствию штанов и наличию любовниц, наверно, получается у полмира. Но вот есть такая небольшая разница между большинством полмира, вами и Согьялом Ринпоче, - он все-таки буддийский Учитель высокого класса. :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> А обеты мирянина Вы еще не давали?
> 
> Полагаю, быть сходным по дивану, пиву, отсутствию штанов и наличию любовниц, наверно, получается у полмира. Но вот есть такая небольшая разница между большинством полмира, вами и Согьялом Ринпоче, - он все-таки буддийский Учитель высокого класса.


Знаете, Пема, мне известны случаи, когда ученикам становилось дурно, когда они узнавали, что их Учитель тоже какает и писает.
Надеюсь вы понимаете, что это не проблема Учителей.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, я понимаю :Smilie:  Никогда не питала подобных иллюзий, так как с самого начала пила с учителями чай :Smilie: 

Но вот именно из=за проблем у большинства учеников, учителя-немонахи тщательно не выставляют некоторые свои действия, и берегут свое прайваси подобно тому, как як бережет свой хвост. А также практикуют некоторые практики исключительно с годящимися в смысле восприятия таких практик партнершами. Потому как обделить мух от котлет многие ученики так и не смогут.

----------

Дондог (10.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А обеты мирянина Вы еще не давали?
> 
> Полагаю, быть сходным по дивану, ...


1. Вы считаете что это было бы "неподобающим половым поведением" ?  :EEK!:  аргументируйте пожалуйста. Хотя нет, не хочу опять вступать в пустые пространные форумские дебаты, благо текстов, объясняющих что им является а что нет, более чем достаточно, и учителя, дающие разъяснения, также имеются.   

2.Пема, поясню проще - не вижу в поступке, не побоюсь этого слова, великого учителя Согьяла Ринпоче ничего предосудительного! Повторюсь - "Скандал" и выеденного яйца не стоит.

----------

Rushny (16.02.2012), Вова Л. (15.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Хорошо я набросил :/
Как я понимаю, знаменитостей вообще сопровождают странные женщины, желающие срубить бабла на скандале. Думаю, будь тот же Кураев  :Big Grin:  холост, мы бы узнали шокирующие откровения какой-нибудь специфической фанатки. Так что скорее поверю "насильнику и тирану", чем "преданной последовательнице". Видал я сумасшедших баб  :Smilie: 
Про множество партнерш - жестко. Просто, знаете, Падмасамбхава все-таки не человек вовсе. А если бы Согьял Ринпоче убивал детей, тоже ничего?  :EEK!: 
Я не вижу криминала ни в чем, *кроме* множества партнерш. Узнать бы мнение Ринпоче по этому вопросу...

P.S.: Ну а "жулики" - это вообще такой пиз^W ужасный наброс, что после него невозможно серьезно относиться ни к автору, ни к Оле Лукойе, рекомендовавшему этот трэш.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думаю, будь тот же Кураев  холост, мы бы узнали шокирующие откровения какой-нибудь специфической фанатки.


Должен вас разочаровать, Кураев - целебатный дьякон.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Кураев - целебатный дьякон.




Но вопрос про партнерш все еще в силе, не могу это переварить(

----------

Дондог (10.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Wyrd, а в чем Ваша проблема со множеством партнерш?
Хотите об этом поговорить?  :Smilie: 
безотносительно Учителей...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Та, проблема простая - европейский менталитет, если хотите. По-моему, правда, это называется честность. И отвечает ожиданиям многих женщин)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Падмасамбхава все-таки не человек вовсе.


А Другпа Кунлег?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> А Другпа Кунлег?


Признанный учитель.
Большое видится на расстоянии, знаете ли.
Если вам кажется, что я придираюсь - вы ошибаетесь, я просто держу в памяти слова самого Гуру Ринпоче про выбор духовного учителя. А вопрос с Согьялом Ринпоче стоит примерно так, я не просто потусить собрался.

----------

Иван Денисов (15.02.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Та, проблема простая - европейский менталитет, если хотите. По-моему, правда, это называется честность. И отвечает ожиданиям многих женщин)


Ну это в случае, если есть постоянная партнерша, которой вы что-то обещали. Тогда наверное...
А если нет?

----------

Pema Sonam (15.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Та, проблема простая - европейский менталитет, если хотите. По-моему, правда, это называется честность. И отвечает ожиданиям многих женщин)


Я бы сказал, эгоистическим ожиданиям многих женщин. С той точки зрения, что наш учитель —это помощник, который помогает убивать наше эго, Согьял Ринпоче по-моему был абсолютно прав, так то  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (15.02.2012), Rushny (16.02.2012), Иван Денисов (15.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> 1. Вы считаете что это было бы "неподобающим половым поведением" ?  аргументируйте пожалуйста. Хотя нет, не хочу опять вступать в пустые пространные форумские дебаты, благо текстов, объясняющих что им является а что нет, более чем достаточно, и учителя, дающие разъяснения, также имеются.


   Вы дошли в своих описаниях только до дивана :Smilie:  Но ваще-то, если б в руке у вас был бы лимонад, то все картина годится в смысле обетов мирянина. :Smilie: 




> 2.Пема, поясню проще - не вижу в поступке, не побоюсь этого слова, великого учителя Согьяла Ринпоче ничего предосудительного! Повторюсь - "Скандал" и выеденного яйца не стоит.


 И я не вижу в самом поступке ничего плохого. Никто насильно никого никуда не тянул, судя по фактам. Но кто-то увидел. Потому что был дан повод. Лучше, чтобы повод был не дан. А то пришлось судиться там-рядиться. Выеденного яйца не стоит. Тем не менее повод чесать о нем языками есть. Вплоть до суда.

А эгоистические ожидания некоторых женщин...... :Smilie:  Можно подумать. эгоистических ожиданий у мужчин не бывает :Smilie:  Что тольку потом рассказывать, что все это была сплошная Дхарма, если один человек не смог Асилить, так и нечего его в такие отношения и тянуть. Вот поэтому надо бы проверить партнера как следует, и не открывать дверь кому попало, когда ходишь в неглиже. И ни за что не поверю, что мудрый человек не распознал бы некоторые знаки заранее. Чтоб не платить и не получать пятно на репутацию потом.

А эго своих учениц, думаю, можно убивать как-то иначе :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вообще-то у многих лам немонахов есть конкретные жены, и любые западные толки об этом сразу разбиваются об этот факт. :Smilie:  ЧТо касается партнеров, то порой их лучше искать вообще в другой среде, которая не относится к профессиональной деятельности.

ЧТо касается буддийской этики сексуального поведения, полагаю, Берзин еще не устарел.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...al_ethics.html
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...al_ethics.html

А из жизненного опыта за время холостяцкого периода сделала вывод, что в большинстве случаев лучше не вступать, чем вступать. Меньше потом будет разгребать, при наших привязанностях. аффектах и искаженном восприятии. Я не за целибат. Но за четкое предварительное объяснение всех точек над И. Желательно с распиской :Smilie:  Такое, чтоб не было потом никаких претензий. Мужчины вообще должны быть ужасно аккуратными, чтоб их не подловили на зачатии. И тщательные меры всем надо принимать, чтобы избежать болезней.

Это касается простых смертных. Видным деятелям, думаю, вообще с этим вопросом непомерно трудней. А если у них еще есть деньги......тут ловушек только и жди.

----------


## Legba

Как-то забыли про самое интересное, а это вообще тот центр Ригпа - или нет?
На слово "Ригпа" вроде копирайта нет, так что назваться так может кто угодно.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Как-то забыли про самое интересное, а это вообще тот центр Ригпа - или нет?
> На слово "Ригпа" вроде копирайта нет, так что назваться так может кто угодно.


Т.к. тема называется "Ригпа. Согьял Ринпоче", то полагаю, что тот.

----------


## Legba

Просто я не слышал, чтобы Согьял Ринпоче приезжал в Россию, а обычно начинается-то с этого...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Просто я не слышал, чтобы Согьял Ринпоче приезжал в Россию, а обычно начинается-то с этого...


В профиле у топистартера написано Modena - Италия.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Забавно, что о том, что в Модене открылся центр Ригпа, узнаю именно на БФ :Smilie:   Щас узнаем, че такой за центр :Smilie: 

Ага, вот он. Это, филиал ригпа, вроде, все нормально и централизованно. Сейчас поспрашаем, что там за люди :Smilie: 

К сожалению, ни разу не получала за много лет инфы, что Согьял Ринпоче лично приезжает в Италию. А то б сходила б. А в центрах, насколько могу судить, сами итальянцы медитируют по видео Согьяла Ринпоче. Как часто они его видят вживую, - непонятно.

Был :Smilie: Что-то редковато наезжает....

Видно, что среди буддийских центров в Италии такое же порой нецентрализованное распространение инфы, как и в России :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Насколько я понимаю, Согьял Ринпоче большую часть времени проводит во Франции, где его усилиями был построен монастырь Лераб Линг.
Я была дважды на его семинарах в Голландии. Туда он приезжает примерно 1 раз в год.

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Насколько я понимаю, Согьял Ринпоче большую часть времени проводит во Франции, где его усилиями был построен монастырь Лераб Линг.
> Я была дважды на его семинарах в Голландии. Туда он приезжает примерно 1 раз в год.


Вчера спросил в Лераб Линг, какие требывания для длинных ретритов (3 года +), мне ответели что на данный момент длинных ретритов нету, и что длинные ретриты являются финальной стадией долгого обучения в цетрах... :Confused: 
Теперь вот думаю, вступать на тропу обучения, или идти в монастырь Карма Кагью на 6 лет...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Еще если в монастырь Вас возьмут :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Еще если в монастырь Вас возьмут


Если не возьмут и не получу право обучать людей, пойду в Тибетский лес, откуда и пришёл.
Опять же, планы планы планы, а может завтра уже и не будет

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вчера спросил в Лераб Линг, какие требывания для длинных ретритов (3 года +), мне ответели что на данный момент длинных ретритов нету, и что длинные ретриты являются финальной стадией долгого обучения в цетрах...
> Теперь вот думаю, вступать на тропу обучения, или идти в монастырь Карма Кагью на 6 лет...


А что за монастырь?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А что за монастырь?


Монастырь Ньингма и Догчен, давольно известный и хорошо котируется, его совятили многие всликие учителя как Далай Лама, часто посещают и дают свои уроки большие учителя всех традиций даже Зен.
Вот тут ссылочка на англиском.
http://www.lerabling.org/index.php/l...-50/the-temple

Если Вы имели ввиду Монастырь Карма Кагью, то это самый большой монастырь в европе, под духовным руководством Его Святейшества 17 Кармапы, вот ссылка.
http://www.dhagpo-kundreul.org/en/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4LT8...eature=related

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Под духовным руководством Его Святейшества 17 Кармапы, вот ссылка.
> 
> http://www.dhagpo-kundreul.org/en/


Не возьмут. Причины приводить, уж пусть меня извинят присутствующие, не буду.

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Да, меня интересовал монастырь Кагью. Я про него слышал, хотя никогда там не был. Этот монастырь поддерживает Тхае Дордже. Если Вы следуете линии Шамарпы, то, возможно, это будет для Вас неплохим вариантом. Если же не совсем в курсе конфликта в линии, то лучше детально изучить вопрос и хорошенько подумать... 

Кстати, трехлетние ретриты в Европе проводятся и от линии Ургьен Тринле. Есть центр в Германии (Тхрангу Ринпоче) и в Польше (Тэнга Ринпоче). В Польше по деньгам дешевле всего получится (чем во Франции и Германии - я имею ввиду), там сейчас идет ретрит, но он через год или два заканчивается, правда, не знаю, будут ли они начинать новый. В Германии как раз весной-летом начинается подготовка к новому трехлетнему ретриту, сам ретрит начнется осенью этого года. Если интересно - могу дать ссылки.

----------


## Ydg

> Кстати, трехлетние ретриты в Европе проводятся и от линии Ургьен Тринле. Есть центр в Германии (Тхрангу Ринпоче) и в Польше (Тэнга Ринпоче). В Польше по деньгам дешевле всего получится (чем во Франции и Германии - я имею ввиду), там сейчас идет ретрит, но он через год или два заканчивается, правда, не знаю, будут ли они начинать новый. В Германии как раз весной-летом начинается подготовка к новому трехлетнему ретриту, сам ретрит начнется осенью этого года. Если интересно - могу дать ссылки.


Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылки

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Да, меня интересовал монастырь Кагью. Я про него слышал, хотя никогда там не был. Этот монастырь поддерживает Тхае Дордже. Если Вы следуете линии Шамарпы, то, возможно, это будет для Вас неплохим вариантом. Если же не совсем в курсе конфликта в линии, то лучше детально изучить вопрос и хорошенько подумать... 
> 
> Кстати, трехлетние ретриты в Европе проводятся и от линии Ургьен Тринле. Есть центр в Германии (Тхрангу Ринпоче) и в Польше (Тэнга Ринпоче). В Польше по деньгам дешевле всего получится (чем во Франции и Германии - я имею ввиду), там сейчас идет ретрит, но он через год или два заканчивается, правда, не знаю, будут ли они начинать новый. В Германии как раз весной-летом начинается подготовка к новому трехлетнему ретриту, сам ретрит начнется осенью этого года. Если интересно - могу дать ссылки.


Конфликт... 
Воокруг Власти? или Идеологический?

Спасибо за информацию  :Smilie:  Но я начну готовится к уходу через пару лет

----------


## Аньезка

> ННР тесно связан с Китаем, преподавал там до переезда в Италию, сейчас будет проводить ретрит в Китае. Одновременно с этим на Согьял Ринпоче как на "прямого конкурента " ННР по учению Дзогчен становящимуся популярным на западе подаются иски в суд.


Интересно, они знают, что они конкуренты?)))))))

Вообще-то Согьял Ринпоче с ННР дружат и даже проводили Учения друг у друга в гостях.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012), Артем Тараненко (16.02.2012), Вова Л. (16.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Маша_ла (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Сергей Хос (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Друзья, эта тема посвящена холивару по поводу Согьяла Ринпоче. Пожалуйста, не засоряйте её холиварами на иные темы  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (16.02.2012), Bob (17.02.2012), Legba (16.02.2012), Rushny (16.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012), Алексей Т (17.02.2012), Аньезка (16.02.2012), Артем Тараненко (16.02.2012), Вова Л. (16.02.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.02.2012), Джигме (16.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Маша_ла (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Лучше бы и этот холивар не заводили.
Согьялу Ринпоче от этого перетирания - ни холодно, ни жарко. А вот прикладывать своё искаженное видение, не зная в частности и текстов дзогчен, а слушая только лекции и сплетни, не самый лучший вариант для обретения хорошего кармического плода.

----------

Rushny (16.02.2012), Алексей Т (17.02.2012), Аньезка (16.02.2012), Вова Л. (16.02.2012), Джигме (16.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я думаю, лучше высказать, что там нехорошо думаешь про себя, и поговорить открыто, может, будешь думать лучше.По крайне мере, получишь дополнительную информацию и сможешь лучше ее проанализировать.

А правило то же - просто отделять мух от котлет. Если от Учителя можно взять много полезного - мух надо отделить и отпустить, а котлеты съесть. А если брезгуешь котлетами, потому что по ним ходили мухи, - надо разобраться, почему.

----------

Legba (16.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А я думаю, лучше высказать, что там нехорошо думаешь про себя, и поговорить открыто, может, будешь думать лучше.По крайне мере, получишь дополнительную информацию и сможешь лучше ее проанализировать.


В этом случае проще обратиться к первоисточнику. А еще лучше отписать близким ученикам Согьяла Ринпоче или ему (если получится). А не читать всякие странные вещи о том, где прошел суд, где что и как появилось.




> А правило то же - просто отделять мух от котлет. Если от Учителя можно взять много полезного - мух надо отделить и отпустить, а котлеты съесть. А если брезгуешь котлетами, потому что по ним ходили мухи, - надо разобраться, почему.


Если брезгуешь, то это проблемы личного двойственного восприятия. Обычно есть вариант - тот, кто хочет чего-то добиться - ищет как. А тот, кто не хочет - ищет для себя причины, оправдывающие нежелание.

----------

Дондог (10.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> И что? Далай-лама благословил их обратиться в суд и высказать свои претензии публично. Сами претензии от этого более доказательнми не становятся. Далай-лама Согьяла ни в чем не обвиняет. В суде ничего не доказано.
> В сухом остатке: некая дама утверждает, что увидела ламу без штанов и отправилась с ним на диван (причем по доброй воле). А потом потребовала за это денег (и, кстати, получила).
> И что дальше?


Дело то не в том что девушка по доброй воле осталась а в том что человек учитель просто пользовался своим статусом для удовлетворения похоти.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дело то не в том что девушка по доброй воле осталась а в том что человек учитель просто пользовался своим статусом для удовлетворения похоти.


Вы разговаривали лично с Ринпоче? Он лично вам это сказал? Если нет, то зачем повторять сторонние слухи?

----------

Rushny (16.02.2012), Аньезка (16.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> А Другпа Кунлег?


А Согьял ринпоче достиг уровня Другпа Кунлега? :Wink:  Да потом Кунлег начао так себя вести только после того как достиг просветления,и демонстрировал множество сидх и многих очень многих привел к освобождению. Согьял может тем же похвастаться?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В том, что Согьял Ринпоче приводит многих к освобождению, можно, по-моему, не сомневаться.

----------

Rushny (16.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Маша_ла (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Вы разговаривали лично с Ринпоче? Он лично вам это сказал? Если нет, то зачем повторять сторонние слухи?


А вы думаете что он признается? Или еще и видео записи в доказательства покажет? Наивный вы :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> В том, что Согьял Ринпоче приводит многих к освобождению, можно, по-моему, не сомневаться.


А факты есть и на чем они основаны?

----------


## Аньезка

> А если брезгуешь котлетами, потому что по ним ходили мухи, - надо разобраться, почему.


Потому что по ним ходили мухи.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вы думаете что он признается? Или еще и видео записи в доказательства покажет? Наивный вы


Вы пытаетесь угадать, что я думаю? Оценки личности противопоказаны местным и правилами, также как некоторые виды обсуждения учителей.
А сплетни противопоказаны и Шакьямуни как пустой разговор.

----------


## Аньезка

Трунгпу Ринпоче также окружало множество скандалов. 
Детали некоторых из них привели бы почтенных посетителей форума в ужас)
Но мы Чогьяма Трунгпу любим от этого не меньше)

----------

Джигме (16.02.2012), Нико (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Вы пытаетесь угадать, что я думаю? Оценки личности противопоказаны местным и правилами, также как некоторые виды обсуждения учителей.


Ну пожалуйтесь модератору :Smilie: 




> А сплетни противопоказаны и Шакьямуни как пустой разговор.


Вообще мы обсуждаем факты. То что судебные иски были это факт, ровно как и то что Согьял как минимум по одному из них выплатил крупную сумму. Про Далай ламу например таких разговоров не ходит и про ЧННР.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну пожалуйтесь модератору


Зачем? 




> Вообще мы обсуждаем факты.


Вы были тому свидетелем? Лично? Если нет, то это только слухи из прессы.




> Про Далай ламу например таких разговоров не ходит и про ЧННР.


На одной из трансляций ЧННР говорил, что о нём тоже идёт странная слава. В том числе поощрение абортов. Может еще и это обсудить захотите?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Трунгпу Ринпоче также окружало множество скандалов. 
> Детали некоторых из них привели бы почтенных посетителей форума в ужас)
> Но мы Чогьяма Трунгпу любим от этого не меньше)


Да скандалов было много и более громких и страшных. 
Согласен, мне его книги тоже нравятся как и бестселлер Согьяла. 
Но как своего учителя я бы не выбрал ни того ни другого.

----------


## Джигме

> Зачем?


Как хотите.




> Вы были тому свидетелем? Лично? Если нет, то это только слухи из прессы.


Новости это тоже слухи? Если так рассуждать как вы то если сам не был свидетелем то вообще ничего нельзя утверждать.
А что вы вообще слухами в данном случае называете, то что на Согьяла в суд подавали или то что он сделал выплату как минимум по одному иску (хотя вроде даже по двум).





> На одной из трансляций ЧННР говорил, что о нём тоже идёт странная слава. В том числе поощрение абортов. Может еще и это обсудить захотите?


Я об этом слышу в первый раз. И в сети ничего подобного не встречал. А вот про Согьяла много чего и прочитал и просмотрел.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Новости это тоже слухи? Если так рассуждать как вы то если сам не был свидетелем то вообще ничего нельзя утверждать.


Ну почему же. Утверждать можно. Только смысл какой промывать себе и другим мозги совсем не нужными данными? Никакого. А есть смысл вовлекаться в пустопорожние разговоры в сети? Тоже нет. Только раздувать сплетни и слухи.




> А что вы вообще слухами в данном случае называете, то что на Согьяла в суд подавали или то что он сделал выплату как минимум по одному иску (хотя вроде даже по двум).


Вы лично подавали иск? Вы лично знаете людей которые подавали иск? Вы стояли рядом и смотрели как всё происходило?




> Я об этом слышу в первый раз. И в сети ничего подобного не встречал.


Надо получше трансляции слушать.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А факты есть и на чем они основаны?


Я говорю так, потому что лично знаком с продвинутым учеником Согьяла Ринпоче, я его очень долго знаю и наблюдаю, как здорово он продвинулся в практике за последние пять лет как минимум.

----------

Rushny (16.02.2012), Аньезка (16.02.2012), Вова Л. (16.02.2012), Карма Палджор (16.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В том, что Согьял Ринпоче приводит многих к освобождению, можно, по-моему, не сомневаться.


Ну, если уж быть предельно точными, но привести себя к освобождения можем только мы сами. И поэтому в первую очереь претензии надо предъявлять именно к себе.

Что касается опоры на Учителя - надо воспользоваться этой опорой в полной мере - взять то, что полезно, и не брать то, что неполезно. Но надо также как следует понять, что учитель за тебя ничего не сделает, и не валить все на него.

Что касается того, что произошло с Согьялом Ринпоче - придерживаюсь того же предыдущего мнения. Делай так, чтоб комар носа не подточил. Ты - представитель Сангхи, человек, который дает Учение Будды. 

Это все произошло в силу конкретных фактов, иначе любые слухи были бы пресечены по причине отсутствия состава преступления. А личное мнение кого-то - это личное мнение. Даже по поводу самого себя.




> Вы лично подавали иск? Вы лично знаете людей которые подавали иск? Вы стояли рядом и смотрели как всё происходило?


Нет, а ВЫ? :Smilie:  Уж справедливости ради?

Одним из признаков некоторых сект является их свехсвободное сексуальное поведение. И если есть такого рода злоупотребления со стороны гуру, - а его ученица чувствует себя использованной и потерянной после такого акта, то можно говорить о безнравственности. Если хотя бы одна сторона расценивает это как насилие над собой, то на это уже нельзя закрыть глаза. И вот поэтому надо не допустить уподобления таким сектам. Если женщина не смогла к этому отнестись по-другому, а предположим, что и она могла быть в чем-то права - мы там не были -, то это очень плачевно. Есть другие буддийские способы подведения учениц, - вне всяких сомнений.

----------


## Аньезка

> И если есть такого рода злоупотребления со стороны гуру, - а его ученица чувствует себя использованной и потерянной после такого акта, то можно говорить о безнравственности. Если хотя бы одна сторона расценивает это как насилие над собой, то на это уже нельзя закрыть глаза.


А если женщина просто захотела срубить бабла?
Возможно что-то у них было... возможно нет... МЫ НЕ ЗНАЕМ НАВЕРНЯКА.
Возможно, что-то было по взаимному согласию.
Еще раз, Согьял Ринпоче 1) не монах 2) не женат, насколько мне известно
А то, что женщины часто устраивают известным людям такие подставы давно известно.

Я была на Учениях Согьяла Ринпоче. Дхарму он преподает безупречно. 
Среди его непосредственных гуру - ВЕЛИЧАЙШИЕ мастера.

----------

Alex (16.02.2012), Pema Sonam (16.02.2012), Вова Л. (16.02.2012), Карма Палджор (16.02.2012), Маша_ла (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, а ВЫ? Уж справедливости ради?


Я - нет. Утверждаю, что он плохой учитель? Нет. Утверждаю, что он хороший учитель? Нет. Говорю про данное событие, смакуя подробности? Опять-таки нет.




> Одним из признаков некоторых сект является их свехсвободное сексуальное поведение.


Также есть и другой признак - слишком замороченное поведение. Например зацикленное на нравственности.

В любом случае мы не можем рассуждать о мотивации этой ученицы. Не можем рассуждать о том, что она хотела. Соответственно не можем и говорить о том является ли сектой Ригпа или нет. Как сказала Аньезка, может она просто хотела срубить бабла и говорить про ученичество в этом случае нет смысла? А что касается распространения слухов про учителей такого уровня, так ЧННР говорил просто. Не хотите у него учиться, считая плохим. Не учитесь. Забудьте про него и не упоминайте.

Ну а про разговоры про учителей подобного уровня у того же Берзина, которого вы упоминали, тоже как-то не приветствуются в уничижительном тоне.

Приходилось общаться с его учениками. Достаточно адекватные люди. С довольно хорошим уровнем знаний и понимания.

----------

Аньезка (16.02.2012), Вова Л. (16.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А если женщина просто захотела срубить бабла?
> Возможно что-то у них было... возможно нет... МЫ НЕ ЗНАЕМ НАВЕРНЯКА.
> Возможно, что-то было по взаимному согласию.
> Еще раз, Согьял Ринпоче 1) не монах 2) не женат, насколько мне известно
> А то, что женщины часто устраивают известным людям такие подставы давно известно.
> 
> Я была на Учениях Согьяла Ринпоче. Дхарму он преподает безупречно. 
> Среди его непосредственных гуру - ВЕЛИЧАЙШИЕ мастера.


Аньезка, вот именно поэтому, потому что  МЫ НЕ ЗНАЕМ НАВЕРНЯКА, была ли это подстава или там что-то еще произошло, вот поэтому будем относиться непредвзято к ОБОИМ. И мы не будем принимать ничью сторону. И каждый сам решит, как относиться к Согьялу Ринпоче на что обращать первостепенное внимание и что от него брать.

Учителя тоже ошибаются, если уж быть справедливыми, не ошибаются только Будды. Так что в силу справедливости ко всем существам равностно, не будем вообще никого обливать подозрениями и навешивать ярлыки, раз свечу самолично не держали и еще наш ум искажает действительность в силу неведенья.

Это вы можете по отношению к обыкновенному мужчине приводить аргументы, что он не монах и не женат - да и то, к нему есть определенные нравственные требования в сексуальном поведенеии - а именно - непричинение вреда никому. А если человек является лицом Дхармы , причем для многих учеников, - то думаю, с обыкновенными мужчинами его равнять нельзя. 

А если ему нужна тантрическая партнерша, - он должен знать, как и где такую искать. А не знает, пусть спросит у своих выдающихся Учителей. И свою личную жизнь и практику он все равно должен держать в тайне. Таковы, на мой взгляд, требования у любому йогину и буддийскому практику, который преподает публично и многим. Не показывать другим того, чего они не могут правильно воспринять - такая установка должна быть у последователя махаяны в первую очередь. И в силу этого он способен отказаться от своей личной жизни, если понадобится.

То, что у Согьяла Ринпоче в учителях величайшие мастера - не аргумент.  :Smilie: У меня, например, ЕС Далай Лама в учителях. Да еще многие очень досточтимые мастера, так что толку-то? - я обыкновенное самсарное существо. Так что это не гарантия.

А вот то, что кто-то Дхарму преподает безупречно - это аргумент :Smilie:  При том, что мы это можем точно оценить.

----------


## Аньезка

> То, что у Согьяла Ринпоче в учителях величайшие мастера - не аргумент. У меня, например, ЕС Далай Лама в учителях. Да еще многие очень досточтимые мастера, так что толку-то? - я обыкновенное самсарное существо. Так что это не гарантия.


Понятно. Значит разницу между персональным наставничеством с младых лет и получением Учений на стадионах не видим. 




> Учителя тоже ошибаются, если уж быть справедливыми, не ошибаются только Будды. Так что в силу справедливости ко всем существам равностно, не будем вообще никого обливать подозрениями и навешивать ярлыки, раз свечу самолично не держали и еще наш ум искажает действительность в силу неведенья.
> 
> Это вы можете по отношению к обыкновенному мужчине приводить аргументы, что он не монах и не женат - да и то, к нему есть определенные нравственные требования в сексуальном поведенеии - а именно - непричинение вреда никому. А если человек является лицом Дхармы , причем для многих учеников, - то думаю, с обыкновенными мужчинами его равнять нельзя.


Странно, Пема, Вы с одной стороны, говорите (совершенно правильно имхо), что Учителя тоже люди, а не Будды всеведающие, и могут ошибаться. И тут же, следом, утверждаете, что они должны каким-то мистическим образом знать, где искать некую подходящую партнершу или женщину, которая точно не получит вреда (кстати...а она же не вред, а деньги получила). Вы сами себе противоречите, или я чего-то не понимаю?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы сами себе противоречите, или я чего-то не понимаю?


Это же извечная проблема: как соединить желаемое с действительным?

----------

Alex (16.02.2012), Аньезка (16.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> К сожалению, ни разу не получала за много лет инфы, что Согьял Ринпоче лично приезжает в Италию. А то б сходила б.


Ну здрасьсьприехали в 2009 году был приглашен в Меригар и даже давал там Учение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Он, оказывается и в 2010 был в Турине :Smilie:  См в моем посту выше. 

Ну нет такого централизованного места, видно, где все вовремя можно вычитать :Smilie:  школы потихоньку порой приглашают учителей по личной договоренности.

Например, знаю, что ЕСДЛ будет давать учения в Милане 26 и 27 июня, а на его официальном сайте пока это не указано :Smilie: 

Ну, значит, у меня связь с Дзогченом слабая :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну если не связываться. то и связи не будет  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я уже связалась вообще с Дхармой форэва в этой жизни :Smilie:  Ну, думаю, "все дороги ведут в рим" :Smilie: Но в будущем  надеюсь изучить вообще все подходы и школы, а пока не хватает умишко и заслуг.

----------


## Нико

> А у любимого Вами Оле Нидала не накопилось ещё?
> 
> Согьял Ринпоче кстати не монах.


Вот-вот. Он проиграл судебный процесс с этой дамой. Но он НЕ МОНАХ. Поэтому, если кому что хочется, то хочется. И после этого он не перестал быть Учителем. Девушки, сами решайте, оставаться ли вам с ламой на диване, или же срочно идти восвояси. Никто не принуждает.

----------

Аньезка (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вообще, я в шоке. Одно дело, когда ненормальная мадама подает в суд на тертона, на аутентичного и великого ламу, а другое дело, когда уважаемый народ это все всерьез обсуждает.
В тибетской коммьюнити Согьял Ринпоче всеми и безусловно уважаем за свои духовные достижения и заслуги.
А такие дамы, к ним отношение однозначное - как к ненормальным западным женщинам. 
Я со своей стороны могу сказать, что это очень плохая карма для этой дамы так вести себя по отношению к учителю, но не менее нехорошая карма это все обсуждать, смаковать, равнять себя с тертоном и думать всякие глупые и ординарные мысли. 
Сплетни - одно из 10 негативных действий. Есть иногда возможность проявить свои лучшие качества и не жужжать, как говорит мой сын)) Вот я думаю, что это одна из таких возможностей))

Я, кстати, была на учении Согьяла Ринпоче в Непале. Так вот, захожу, смотрю на трон, никого нет, а голос слышу)) Народу - куча, все происходит во дворе монастыря. И вот между рядами идет невысокий человек в золотой чубе и что-то рассказывает. Так живо, так, как будто старый друг, а не высокопоставленный и святой учитель. Так он всю лекцию и проходил между рядами сидящих учеников, похлопывал кого-то по плечу, смеялся, что-то говорил. Я тогда по-английски плохо говорила, но вот такое неформальный подход запомнила навсегда))

Отличный учитель. Кто на него балоны катит - поступает нехорошо. А кто сплетничает - еще хуже.. Зачем создавать себе негативную карму, зачем, т.о., обрекать себя на ненужные страдания? Ну и почему бы не промолчать, когда невежественные люди ополчаются на хорошего человека? Не то, чтобы защищать. но хотя бы не промолчать и не подливать масла в огонь, со своей колокольни. Т.к. никто не знает, что было, что есть и что будет))

----------

Pema Sonam (17.02.2012), Аньезка (17.02.2012), Артем Тараненко (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.02.2012), Сергей Хос (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

Да, Вы правы. Не наше это дело -- обсуждать высоких учителей.

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.02.2012), Маша_ла (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Как раз надо анализировать и обсуждать, с кем ты имеешь дело и какими качествами обладает человек, которого ты считаешь своим учителем. Стараясь не поддаваться аффектам и неблагому. Объективно оценивая факты. Иначе это идет в разрез со словами самого Будды - все проверять на собственном опыте и исследовать. 


Далай-лама о предписании «считать совершенным любое действие учителя»



> Излишняя вера, а также создание ореола «святости» довольно легко становятся предпосылками для нравственного падения.





> Проблема формирования идеального во всех отношениях образа гуру заключается в том, что такой подход легко превращается в губительный яд как для учителя, так для и ученика. Поэтому, когда я излагаю эту практику, я всегда подчеркиваю, что на традиции «восприятия всех действий учителя как совершенных» не стоит делать акцент. Если гуру проявит какие-либо качества или даст учения, идущие в разрез с Дхармой, то в этом случае указание видеть совершенство духовного учителя должно уступить место логике и дхармической мудрости.


http://savetibet.ru/2009/10/08/dalai..._teachers.html

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну я правда не знаю, кто прав, а кто нет, просто мне кажется, что когда человек в беде, его нужно поддержать, а не наоборот. Тем более, что уж в нашей стране столько людей пострадало от чьих-то наветов, доносов и пр. Мы уж могли бы понять человека и поддержать его или просто удержаться от суждений на тему. Тем более, как буддисты, учитывая статус учителя и проявляя уважение к нему. Вот. 
В общем, я просто считаю, что когда человеку плохо, ему надо помогать. Это замечательная возможность проявить свои лучшие человеческие качества и удержаться от суждений и осуждений. И фсе.

----------


## Маша_ла

Пема, анализ действий учителя несколько отличается от сплетен и суждений на тему "мои штаны, мой диван и мое пиво", мне кажется))

Что касается анализа действий данного учителя, мне кажется, что в его аутентичности никто не сомневается. А наша реакция на действия учителей - это наша реакция - это важно. Для нас. В том плане, можем ли мы доверять и учиться у этого учителя. Это для нас важно. Очень часто, однако, наша оценка и анализ учителя к учителю имеют очень мало отношения. Т.е., к реальному положению вещей и к истинному статусу учителя, к сожалению. Мы судим. Мы не анализируем. И мы зачастую делаем неверные выводы. К сожалению. Это я про себя, разумеется.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну я правда не знаю, кто прав, а кто нет, просто мне кажется, что когда человек в беде, его нужно поддержать, а не наоборот. Тем более, что уж в нашей стране столько людей пострадало от чьих-то наветов, доносов и пр. Мы уж могли бы понять человека и поддержать его или просто удержаться от суждений на тему. Тем более, как буддисты, учитывая статус учителя и проявляя уважение к нему. Вот. 
> В общем, я просто считаю, что когда человеку плохо, ему надо помогать. Это замечательная возможность проявить свои лучшие человеческие качества и удержаться от суждений и осуждений. И фсе.


 Да, замечательно. Вот и девушка эта, потерявшая веру в Учителя и, возможно, в Дхарму, в силу действий учителя, - тоже, уж по справедливости, нуждается в защите. Они оба равноправны в таком подходе. И не надо защищать его только за то, что он - учитель, а она - ученица. Тем более. на нем лежит еще бОльшая ответственность. Иначе возникает вывод, что ему все можно. Факт был. Он и сам его не отрицал. И дело не в интерпретации.

Я уже выразила свою точку зрения четко и без всяких сплетен.

*Человек, который учит Дхарме, должен не давать никакого повода для обсуждения своего сексуального поведения.* Про ННР, например, ничего такого никто не говорит. И Вы про вашего Учителя такого не слышали(надеюсь).




> из книги Джека Корнфилда... 
> 
> Вот некоторые вопросы; воспользуйтесь ими, чтобы преодолеть заблуждения величия и духовного романтизма, когда они будут прекрывать серьёзные проблемы. 
> 
> Требуют ли от вас в этом духовном сообществе, чтобы вы нарушили собственное чувство этического поведения или целостности? 
> 
> Существует ли двойной стандарт поведения - для сообщества в целом и для гуру и немногих людей его ближайшего окружения? 
> 
> Есть ли какие-то секреты, слухи о затруднениях? 
> ...

----------

Джигме (23.02.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это продолжение сплетен, Пема, сорри.

Для ученика, если учитель потребует его жизнь - это нормально. Чего там тело? Другое дело, что западные женщины сначала чувствуют жуткую "открытость" и сами бросаются на учителей, а потом они начинают себя ощущать так многозначительно, что все, кто с этим не согласен, могут идти в сад, ну и все такое прочее. Не вижу, как это проблема учителя. 

Если данной ненормальной даме не подходит данный отличный учитель, есть другие учителя, другие направления буддизма или не буддизма. Все есть. Если ей не подходит этот Лама, это не проблема Ламы. Если кому-то не нравится этот учитель, это не проблема учителя.. Не нравится - не надо. Много других, которые понравятся, зачем катить балоны на того, кто не понравился. Это от негативного состояния ума, я считаю. И это не гуд. Катить балоны на хорошего человека, тем более просветленного учителя. Имхо.

Кстати, Пема. К Просветлению приводит учитель)) С его помощью наша карма быстрее зреет в нужную сторону. Поспорим?))

----------

Аньезка (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Пема. Не надоело еще? уже несколько страниц пустых пререканий ни о чём. Вы обладаете ясновидением, чтобы понять - о чём думала та дама? Если да, то сообщите это всем. Может тогда станет всё на свои места. Если нет, то здесь и говорить не о чем. В любом случае наши представления об объекте, это только наши личные представления. Они могут в объекте (в данном случае Ринпоче) и не пребывать. 




> Про ННР, например, ничего такого никто не говорит. И Вы про вашего Учителя такого не слышали(надеюсь).


Так. Стоп. ЧННР сам говорил на одной из трансляций, что разговоры идут. И в частности про него. Дальше что? Обсудим его и работу с обстоятельствами?
Зачем лишний раз сплетничать?

----------

Аньезка (17.02.2012), Вова Л. (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Простираюсь перед Отцами Линии Приемственности  http://resursologia.narod.ru/smarts/drukpa.htm
...
_Будучи сам невеждой, не осуждай других! Поскольку сказано, что оскорбивший бодхисаттву будет многие кальпы (эпохи мироздания) корчиться в муках ада, то учитывай серьезные последствия даже одной неприятной шутки в чужую сторону._ (с) Светоч Уверенности, Джамгон Кхамтрул Ринпоче http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm
...



> Большое количество монахов и монахинь среди тибетцев, их холодный климат, толстая одежда, не столь охотная демонстрация знаков любви на людях и недостаток возможностей помыться, - всё это вызывает у многих впечатление, что тибетцам не свойственны чувственность и сексуальность.
> 
> Однако это далеко не так. В то время как индуистские женщины моются, не снимая традиционного платья сари, а мусульманским женщинам и вовсе запрещается появляться в местах коллективного купания, тибетские мужчины и женщины радостно плещутся вместе в горячих источниках Гималайских гор, не стыдясь наготы, и смеются над робостью тех, кто не хочет раздеться.
> 
> В обществе, где преобладает сельское хозяйство, физические аспекты жизни не могут оставаться скрытыми от глаз. Кроме того, буддизм Великого Пути видит тело как средство предоставлять защиту и дарить радость другим, и двойственные табу, связанные с известным неврозом "хороший ум - плохое тело", здесь неуместны. Хочется надеяться, что формы Будд в союзе, которые стоят или сидят лицом друг к другу, а также прелестные названия для мужского и женского органа воспроизводства (Алмаз и Цветок Лотоса) должны рассеивать последние подозрения о том, что религиозные люди должны быть ханжами.
> 
> Итак, в этой книге наши, как правило, столь церемониальные тибетцы предстанут в необычном свете. Наслаждайтесь живыми историями об активном мужчине. Искусно соединяя пространство и блаженство, мудрость и сочувствие, он приносил много интенсивности в мир, спасая живущих в нём от частого одиночества.





> Предисловие Чёгьяла Гьямцо Тулку к английскому изданию.
> 
> Налджорпа Друкпа Кюнле был совершенным Буддой, Мастером буддийских поучений Махамудры и Дзогчена. Я очень счастлив, что сейчас на Западе появляется возможность прочитать описание жизни этого тибетского Махасиддхи - Великого Совершенного. Поведанное в этой биографии - не выдумка и не сказка, описанные в ней события действительно имели место. Чудесные истории о Мастере связаны с существующими местами, храмами, домами. Даже теперь, когда Тибет уже закрыт для нас, путешественник всё ещё может обнаружить веру в места силы практика- налджорпы и увидеть принадлежащие ему вещи в восточных Гималаях. Эта биография полна вдохновения.
> 
> Биографии тибетских святых могут быть написаны в трёх различных стилях. "Внешние биографии" дают нам информацию о фактах из жизни святого: где он родился; как протекала его юность; какие изменения произошли в его уме; как он отрёкся от восьми мирских забот (похвалы и порицания, потери и приобретения, удовольствия и боли, славы и бесславия); как он достиг понимания кармы; как он встретил учителя и принял Прибежище в Ламе; как практиковал заповеди моральной этики, учился и медитировал, дабы развить относительное и абсолютное сочувствие; как через достижение совершенства в двух стадиях тантрической практики он привёл к полному Просветлению свои тело, речь и ум. "Внешние истории" содержат его поучения для обычных учеников и начинающих и показывают события его жизни с точки зрения обычного восприятия.
> 
> "Внутренняя биография" делает ударение на внутренней жизни, описывает вселенную с точки зрения медитативного опыта, стадий постижения, йидамов, дакинь, Будд и их Чистых Стран. Она описывает духовную эволюцию с точки зрения каналов, тонких энергий и капель сущности (rtsa rlung thig le), составляющих невидимую основу нашего тела.
> 
> В этой работе истории написаны главным образом и стиле "тайной биографии". Здесь жизнь Ламы раскрывается с точки зрения его совершенных деяний и не проводится различие между внешними событиями и внутренней жизнью. Путь развития уже завершён, и мы видим очистившегося от всех завес и заблуждений Мастера, выполняющего своё высочайшее предназначение. Он действует без какого- либо разграничения, сдерживания или корыстной мотивации, - чтобы внести смысл в жизнь других людей. Эта биография называется "тайной" потому, что, не обретя такое же состояние ума, как у Ламы, мы не можем её до конца понять, и потому что традиционно такая литература хранится в тайне от людей, следующих только дисциплине Хинаяны или идущих путём альтруистической Махаяны. Не прошедшие цензуру описания действий Ламы могут вызвать разного рода сомнения и страхи в умах приверженцев Учения. Также это - тайна, мистерия, потому что присутствие Будды рассеивает парадоксы и двойственность бытия. Стиль поступков Друкпы Кюнле показывает нам, как можно без противоречия объединить наставления Трёх Колесниц - трёх направлений буддизма (Хинаяны, Махаяны и Ваджраяны).
> ...

----------

Маша_ла (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Я, кстати, была на учении Согьяла Ринпоче в Непале. Так вот, захожу, смотрю на трон, никого нет, а голос слышу)) Народу - куча, все происходит во дворе монастыря. И вот между рядами идет невысокий человек в золотой чубе и что-то рассказывает. Так живо, так, как будто старый друг, а не высокопоставленный и святой учитель. Так он всю лекцию и проходил между рядами сидящих учеников, похлопывал кого-то по плечу, смеялся, что-то говорил. Я тогда по-английски плохо говорила, но вот такое неформальный подход запомнила навсегда))


Я тоже именно это запомнила с особой теплотой. 
На семинарах, на которых была я, был огромный зал народу и Ринпоче сам ходил по рядам и благословлял каждого реликвиями.

----------

Маша_ла (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я не высказала ни слова ОСУЖДЕНИЯ  в адрес Согьяла Ринпоче. Прочитайте внимательно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не высказала ни слова ОСУЖДЕНИЯ  в адрес Согьяла Ринпоче. Прочитайте внимательно.


Читал.
Например в сообщении 44 вы высказались как по вашему должен поступать Ринпоче. Ил скажем в сообщении 98 можно тоже выделить такой момент, когда вы пишите, что должен или не должен делать человек, обучающий дхарме. Но для этого надо как минимум обучать дхарме. 
в сообщении 29 тоже забавное написано. 
И говорите после этого, что не осуждаете кого-то и не судите о поступках учителей?

----------

Дондог (10.03.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Однако это далеко не так. В то время как индуистские женщины моются, не снимая традиционного платья сари, а мусульманским женщинам и вовсе запрещается появляться в местах коллективного купания, тибетские мужчины и женщины радостно плещутся вместе в горячих источниках Гималайских гор, не стыдясь наготы, и смеются над робостью тех, кто не хочет раздеться.


Подвирает лама Оле. Не принято у тибетосов купаться даже в горячих источниках, тем более в обнаженном виде. В Долину Гаруды на горячие источники никто не приходит, разве что наши водители спустились носки стирать. В Тиртхапури - то-же самое (потому что там горячие источники священы, и купаться с них нельзя). В Долине Дзогчен видел тибетосов, стирающих грязное белье в горячем источнике, но о том, чтобы там купаться радостно смеясь в обнаженном виде, об этом и речи не шло. В священных озерах купаться нельзя (на то они и священные).




> В обществе, где преобладает сельское хозяйство, физические аспекты жизни не могут оставаться скрытыми от глаз. Кроме того, буддизм Великого Пути видит тело как средство предоставлять защиту и дарить радость другим, и двойственные табу, связанные с известным неврозом "хороший ум - плохое тело", здесь неуместны. Хочется надеяться, что формы Будд в союзе, которые стоят или сидят лицом друг к другу, а также прелестные названия для мужского и женского органа воспроизводства (Алмаз и Цветок Лотоса) должны рассеивать последние подозрения о том, что религиозные люди должны быть ханжами.


"Алмаз" и "Цветок" - литературные термины, в обычной речи не употребляются. У обычной речи применяются такие выражениия, как "тайное место", "лигпа" (очень грубое слово, точный аналог русского трехбуквенника), "ту" (разговорное слово для женского органа). И именно разделение на "разговорное" и "литературное" указывает на "табуированность" темы.

Кстати, не исключено, что называя себя по фрейдистски "Пема" некоторые некини выражают свою сублимированную сексуальность...

----------

Legba (17.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Оскольд (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

[QUOTE=Пема Дролкар;451697]Я уже связалась вообще с Дхармой форэва в этой жизни :Smilie:  [QUOTE]

А я бы не была столь категоричной.. Обеты Прибежища можно и потерять, даже и не зная об этом.

----------

Denli (17.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как раз надо анализировать и обсуждать, с кем ты имеешь дело и какими качествами обладает человек, которого ты считаешь своим учителем.


Если ты получил Учение, то уже извини-подвинься. Обсуждение - это неблагая карма. Вот до того момента - обсуждай и размышляй сколько влезет. ЧННР про такие случаи говорит, что если вы разочаровались в своем наставнике - просто покиньте его и дистанцируйтесь, но обсуждать, распространять сплетни, говорить плохо о том, кто был Вашим наставником недопустимо

----------

Аньезка (17.02.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Маша_ла (17.02.2012), Оскольд (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Legba

А давайте может лучше про Анджелину Джоли? Ну или там Брэда Пита?
А то как-то нудно все это...

----------

Denli (18.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.02.2012), Джнянаваджра (18.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> У Вас все нормально? Изжога не мучает? С чего бы вы сразу перешли на обсуждение моей скромной персоны?


На грубость мне глубоко плевать. 

А вот обычно когда дают ссылочку, да еще таким размером - указывают и авторство, не правда ли?  :Smilie:  
Или "про Друкпу Кюнле нравится читать" (особенно когда с картинками), а вот автор предисловия вызывает чувство глубочайшего омерзения?  :Smilie:  ...

*Denli*, так говорите "пэма" ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Denli

> А давайте может лучше про Анджелину Джоли? Ну или там Брэда Пита?


Или про таек с турками. Они тоже многим нравятся.

----------

Alex (17.02.2012), Legba (17.02.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Или про таек с турками. Они тоже многим нравятся.


Ну, хоть так. Хотя, судя по всему, для успешного дискурса нужен не только секс, но и селебритиз.

А вообще, по поводу высокого и низкого штиля...
Раз мы последователи столь поэтически настроенных тибетцев, надо пользоваться.
Типа:
"Мне это как-то по алмазу" или "все накрылось лотосом".
Если мы, конечно, предполагаем, что именно это и имелось ввиду)))))))))))))))

----------

Denli (17.02.2012), Pema Sonam (17.02.2012), Джигме (23.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.02.2012), Оскольд (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А то, что женщины часто устраивают известным людям такие подставы давно известно.



Или наоборот. В общем, всё равно лучше не обсуждать.

----------


## Нико

> а вот автор предисловия вызывает чувство глубочайшего омерзения?  ...


Дайте ссылку на автора предисловия....

----------


## Нико

> Как раз надо анализировать и обсуждать, с кем ты имеешь дело и какими качествами обладает человек, которого ты считаешь своим учителем. Стараясь не поддаваться аффектам и неблагому. Объективно оценивая факты. Иначе это идет в разрез со словами самого Будды - все проверять на собственном опыте и исследовать. 
> 
> 
> Далай-лама о предписании «считать совершенным любое действие учителя»
> 
> 
> 
> http://savetibet.ru/2009/10/08/dalai..._teachers.html


Так я не знаю, давайте тогда клеймить всех учителей буддизма, у которых увидели недостатки. Но тут одна проблема -- разрушение веры у тех, кто в них верит... Так можно и убить человека. Подобные случаи были... "Меньше знаешь -- лучше спишь".

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Дайте ссылку на автора предисловия....


Я ее уже давал, приведя все предисловие и подпись под ним. Только что. Но она молниеносно была удалена, что как бы намекает...

----------


## Нико

> Я ее уже давал, приведя все предисловие и подпись под ним. Только что. Но она молниеносно была удалена, что как бы намекает...


В личку дайте.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В личку дайте.


Хм, не понял: там ссылка приведена на все произведение. С предисловием, основным текстом, послесловием... Люди, у вас какие то проблемы сходить по ссылке?

Еще раз http://resursologia.narod.ru/smarts/drukpa.htm

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

По-моему, тема грозит окончательно перейти в психоанализ и разбор тараканов Пемы Дролкар)
Предлагаю всем на этом закончить это бесперспективное занятие.

----------

Alex (18.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2012), Сергей Хос (18.02.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я удалила лишнее.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вспомнилось из великого украинского классика:




> — Утонул! ей-Богу, утонул! вот чтобы я не сошла с этого места, если не утонул! — лепетала толстая ткачиха, стоя в куче диканьских баб посереди улицы.
> — Что ж, разве я лгунья какая? разве я у кого-нибудь корову украла? разве я сглазила кого, что ко мне не имеют веры? — кричала баба в козацкой свитке, с фиолетовым носом, размахивая руками. — Вот чтобы мне воды не захотелось пить, если старая Переперчиха не видела собственными глазами, как повесился кузнец!
> — Кузнец повесился? вот тебе на! — сказал голова, выходивший от Чуба, остановился и протеснился ближе к разговаривавшим.
> — Скажи лучше, чтоб тебе водки не захотелось пить, старая пьяница! — отвечала ткачиха, — нужно быть такой сумасшедшей, как ты, чтобы повеситься! Он утонул! утонул в пролубе! Это я так знаю, как то, что ты была сейчас у шинкарки.
> — Срамница! Вишь, чем стала попрекать? — гневно возразила баба с фиолетовым носом. — Молчала бы, негодница! Разве я не знаю, что к тебе дьяк ходит каждый вечер?
> Ткачиха вспыхнула.
> — Что дьяк? к кому дьяк? что ты врешь?
> — Дьяк? — пропела, теснясь к спорившим, дьячиха, в тулупе из заячьего меха, крытом синею китайкой. — Я дам знать дьяка! Кто это говорит — дьяк?
> — А вот к кому ходит дьяк! — сказала баба с фиолетовым носом, указывая на ткачиху.
> ...

----------

Alex (18.02.2012), Denli (18.02.2012), Джнянаваджра (18.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Хм, не понял: там ссылка приведена на все произведение. С предисловием, основным текстом, послесловием... Люди, у вас какие то проблемы сходить по ссылке?
> 
> Еще раз http://resursologia.narod.ru/smarts/drukpa.htm


Спасибо, глянула. Предисловие Оле Нидала особенно впечатляет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Наверное действительно лучше остановиться. Ничего хорошего в этой теме не будет, кроме испорченного настроения, ругани и пр.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Остановились.

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.02.2012), Джнянаваджра (18.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.02.2012)

----------

